
“We Own You” – Confessions of an Anonymous Free to Play Producer - MBCook
http://toucharcade.com/2015/09/16/we-own-you-confessions-of-a-free-to-play-producer/
======
angersock
The final paragraph is pretty good:

 _Every time you play a free to play game, you just build this giant online
database of who you are, who your friends are and what you like and don’t
like. This data is sold, bought and traded between large companies I have
worked for. You want to put a stop to this? Stop playing free games. Buy a
game for 4.99 or 9.99. We don’t want to be making games like this, and we
don’t want another meeting about retention, cohorts or churn._

Gamers are such a wonderful userbase to exploit, and they have pretty much
willfully put themselves there.

